# Fern the prima ballerina



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

My daughter Peyton dug out one of Ivy's old harnesses that I made well over a yr ago, and tried it on miss Fernie. It's made from some of my favorite vintage chenille. Just thought I better take a few quick pics with my cell to share




























Lori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my...she is SoosoOSoooo CUTE!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heee hee.... Thanks. She's so funny. Clothing never phases her at all. You can dress her in anything and she never flinches lol!

Lori


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG how totally cute! That's an adorable little doggie dress I LOVE it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey fern! ur always lookin so elegant  lovely lovely lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> OMG how totally cute! That's an adorable little doggie dress I LOVE it!


Thanks..I was really into sewing the little harnesses until the carriers took over lol!!!



pigeonsheep said:


> hey fern! ur always lookin so elegant  lovely lovely lori


Thanks girl  I forgot all about it until Peyton dug it out of one of my carriers.

lori


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Truly stunning.. Miss Fern would "own" the runways in any fashion show...
Love the chenille fabric.. years ago I had a chenille bedspread with beautiful roses on it.. Wish I still had it now..lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Lori, you are very very talented. I'm so envious! >:0
Fern is delightful in every outfit. She's so audrey hepburn  lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh now that's what I call stupid cute!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

chideb said:


> Truly stunning.. Miss Fern would "own" the runways in any fashion show...
> Love the chenille fabric.. years ago I had a chenille bedspread with beautiful roses on it.. Wish I still had it now..lol


Thanks, Oh I know, they are soo hard to come buy without paying a fortune!



cherper said:


> Lori, you are very very talented. I'm so envious! >:0
> Fern is delightful in every outfit. She's so audrey hepburn  lol


Hee heee...thanks soo much. She is a ham for sure 



MisStingerRN said:


> Oh now that's what I call stupid cute!!!


ROFL.....thanks girl 

Lori


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That's gorgeous!! As is fern lol


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

she looks wonderful in it


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What a little beauty.
Love that dress! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww how sweet is that!!

Shes adorable x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwww, what a cutie!! I love the harness btw...gorgeous chenille!  Ya know...I've totally got the sewing bug for the first time in AGES! Too bad I got rid of all my stash last summer.  I do have a few pieces of my faves left but I need to get shopping so I can make a few things. LOL Anyway, Fern is a complete cutie. Soooo sweet!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

beautiful harness....... and Fern is truly a Prima Ballerina


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Heee hee.... Thanks. She's so funny. Clothing never phases her at all. You can dress her in anything and she never flinches lol!
> 
> Lori


She know she's a princess and wants to look like one. Just beautiful.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## AngelEyes (Jul 31, 2010)

Words can't even describe how adorable Fern looks as a prima ballerina!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that is a gorgeous harness, you are so talented, and Fern is such a pretty little girl.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww she looks quite the lady in that outfit.
So cute! x


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow i love it! so gorgeous


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Heee hee.... Thanks. She's so funny. Clothing never phases her at all. You can dress her in anything and she never flinches lol!
> 
> Lori



She is soooo cute! I want to steal her! awwwww
What a lil' muffin!

Aj is like that with clothes, he just stands and waits.. he's used to the drill.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG I love it! how adorable! I want one! lol


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW what a lovely harness and the little model in it!!! She is a doll 
Love that fabric!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys it's amazing what you can find in their stash of clothing. My gosh, who knows what pics I'll have to share next lol!!! It's nice cause any of Willows baby clothing will fit ivy and fern now, since she was a pudge baby lol!!

Lori


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

such a pretty little princess!!!


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

wow, she looks so pretty  and i love the dress


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is so cute and gorgeous!


----------

